# EOI Selected on 31October2012



## civicblade

I have completed my EOI and submitted it in early September 2012 but had intended to put off payment for the EOI as I was considering migrating to Australia as well. 

The Migrant Skills assessment by Engineers Australia is a lengthy process that takes 16weeks or more. 

This Monday, while reviewing my EOI for New Zealand, I decided to go ahead make payment for my EOI and to my pleasant surprise, my EOI was selected from the pool this morning. 

Now the real journey begins.. anyone has any idea how long this process is going to take before we are granted permanent residency visa?

Thank you


----------



## topcat83

Congratulations!
It really depends on a number of factors, including whether you have a job offer or not. Ours was quicker than we anticipated - just 2-3 months - but that was 6 years ago.


----------



## jsharbuck

We were selected in Sept. received our ITA (invitation to apply) within 10 days. The Hamilton office had our medicals from our work visa in June within a day. We had to pay a fee of $1,800 and were told that it will tale 3 months to be assigned to a case officer. From there have no idea how long but anxious to get it behind us. This is through the Hamilton office.


----------



## civicblade

Wow, I guess the process could take a while. This gives me a chance to consider Australia. I hope I am not offending anyone in the New Zealand forum that I am considering both New Zealand and Australia. 

I've been to Melbourne recently and find it alright. 

I've yet to step foot in New Zealand although I plan to real soon as a tourist. 

I hope to be charmed by New Zealand (Auckland in particular) during my visit.


----------



## civicblade

hi TopCat83, 

Thank you. 

I do not have a job offer but I am trying my luck with applications to employers who are looking for the kind of skills and experience that I possess. 

I am open to attending interviews on site in New Zealand on a tourist visa. I hope I get some replies. 

I do understand that my chances of being granted an interview is low as I am not physically in the country at all times and my visa process has only just begun.


----------



## SAAG

Congrats on being chosen!


----------



## topcat83

civicblade said:


> hi TopCat83,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I do not have a job offer but I am trying my luck with applications to employers who are looking for the kind of skills and experience that I possess.
> 
> I am open to attending interviews on site in New Zealand on a tourist visa. I hope I get some replies.
> 
> I do understand that my chances of being granted an interview is low as I am not physically in the country at all times and my visa process has only just begun.


Having your EOI already selected will help towards persuading potential employers to look at your CV, so make sure you mention it both in the cover letter and on the CV.


----------



## desi_aussie

civicblade said:


> to my pleasant surprise, my EOI was selected from the pool this morning.


Congratulations for the EOI selection. The next step (less than a month) is getting the ITA (Invitation to apply), which will be issued after a preliminary check by the CO, if the points calculation in ur EOI seems right.

I doubt if overall processing time of NZ SMC residence class visa will give you relief if you looking a quick entry till your australian PR is done. Job offer if secured in NZ anytime during processing can make a case for you to request speedy disposal of your application though.

All the best


----------



## civicblade

Hi desi_aussie, 

Thanks for the information. 

I have to think real hard on where I want to go, Australia or New Zealand. A trip to New Zealand is on the cards.


----------



## civicblade

After 2 weeks of searching for mechanical engineering related jobs on seek.co.nz and other recruitment site that serves New Zealand, I conclude that the number of engineering jobs available New Zealand is far lesser a capital city in Australia. 

I guess it will take a lot more time and effort to find a job in New Zealand compared to Australia. I wonder if New Zealand companies are more open to new migrants seeking work? Or the reception in Australia will be better? 

Thanks.


----------



## jsharbuck

My husband is a mechanical engineer and we moved here in July. I can tell you there is a market. Since here he has been contacted by other companies trying to offer him other positions. We worked with a recruiting firm specializing in engineering (would not recommend the firm) from CV submittal to on site interview was 2 weeks. The on site resulted in a job offer while here. They hired an immigration consultant ( she was awesome) who walked is through a 30 month work visa in less than 3 weeks.

Most of the contact has been through recruiters who are looking at his profile via LinkedIn. If you haven't gotten on our updated you profile, do so. Also if it helps the opening he turned down was for a reliability engineer with Mighty River Power out of Taupo, Hamilton or Rotorua . They had 2 positions. Also check Trademe.com.nz


Good luck let me know if we can help


----------



## civicblade

Hi jsharbuck, 

Thanks for the information. This will be a great help in my job search. I'm going to give Trademe.com.nz a try. 

I have a LinkedIn account, I think my location setting is still set to Singapore so I am not getting enough exposure to recruiters in New Zealand. I'll see if I can make some settings changes in LinkedIn. 

thanks again.


----------



## jsharbuck

civicblade said:


> Hi jsharbuck,
> 
> Thanks for the information. This will be a great help in my job search. I'm going to give Trademe.com.nz a try.
> 
> I have a LinkedIn account, I think my location setting is still set to Singapore so I am not getting enough exposure to recruiters in New Zealand. I'll see if I can make some settings changes in LinkedIn.
> 
> thanks again.


No worries. Also on LinkedIn there are recruiting and HR groups that you can join, would recommend.


----------



## Ali33

civicblade said:


> I have completed my EOI and submitted it in early September 2012 but had intended to put off payment for the EOI as I was considering migrating to Australia as well.
> 
> The Migrant Skills assessment by Engineers Australia is a lengthy process that takes 16weeks or more.
> 
> This Monday, while reviewing my EOI for New Zealand, I decided to go ahead make payment for my EOI and to my pleasant surprise, my EOI was selected from the pool this morning.
> 
> Now the real journey begins.. anyone has any idea how long this process is going to take before we are granted permanent residency visa?
> 
> Thank you


How many points did you have for your EOI.
I shall be having between 105 and 115 points, but never had skilled employment in NZ, neither have a job offer. Would I stand a chance of beeing selected or not, considering:

Skilled Migrant Category Expression of Interest Guide states:

_Expressions of Interest are submitted into a
Pool. Periodically, Expressions of Interest are
selected from the Pool as follows:
• Expressions of Interest that have total points
of 140 or more will be selected automatically
from the Pool;
• Expressions of Interest that have a points total
of 100 or more but less than 140, and include
points for an offer of skilled employment or
current skilled employment in New Zealand, are
selected (according to their points ranking) in
sufficient numbers to meet New Zealand’s
Immigration Programme requirements.

If, following the selection process set out
above, further places are available, additional
Expressions of Interest may be selected
from the Pool on the basis of criteria
set from time to time by the Minister of
Immigration._


----------

